# How To I Dilute 88% Lactic Acid To 80%



## dalpets (2/12/10)

The only place that I can find that sells food grade lactic acid is Grain & Grape @ 88% in 250ml lots.

Using the 250ml as an example how much distilled water needs to be added to dilute from an 88% to 80% solution (80% seems to be what some brewers are using as a pH additive).

Perhaps you would be able to give me the formula with the 250ml example.

Apparently 88% lactic acid, means that 88g of 100g solution is lactic acid & is known as weight / weight (w/w) percentage. Because the density of lactic acid is higher than water, 100 ml weighs 120g.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Armstrong (2/12/10)

dalpets said:


> The only place that I can find that sells food grade lactic acid is Grain & Grape @ 88% in 250ml lots.
> 
> Using the 250ml as an example how much distilled water needs to be added to dilute from an 88% to 80% solution (80% seems to be what some brewers are using as a pH additive).
> 
> ...



Volume x percentage / percentage required = Total volume to be made up to.
ie: 250 x 88 / 80 = 275ml


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (2/12/10)

It's just a GST calculation.

So, unless you do a lot of cash in hand work, should be easy...


----------



## MHB (2/12/10)

It's an old standard but everyone should know it, it's just too dam handy not to have at your fingertips.

C1V1=C2V2
Where C is concentration and V is Volume
C1(88%)*V1(250mL)=C2(80%)*V2(Target)
(88*250)/80=275mL

MHB


----------

